# Udder and vulva changing color...



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a FF purebred Nubian. SHe is 145 days today and for the last couple of days her once pink udder and vulva are turning gray... Is this a normal symptom of pregnancy? Or could something be wrong? All seems normal with her otherwise.... I will post a pic shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Someone else posted about this as well. I have never really noticed any of my goats change color but I more watch for bags getting bigger. But I think it can happen because of the increase blood flow. I read in a book when I was pregnant that its not uncommon for color change for us so I don't see how it would be any different in other animals


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

I talked to a friend of mine that has been raising dairy goats for 30+ years and he said it is likely from the sun. Since having her udder etc shaved the sun gets to the skin more easily. HOpefully that is all it is


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That would make sense....I know kids pigment will change the older they get because of the sun so would make sense it would also happen with a doe in places that usually don't see the sun.


----------

